# Calendar app for scheduling



## dougdstecklein (Mar 29, 2011)

Does anyone have a good scheduling app or software that they use? 
I currently use a 3 ring binder to put all of my jobs in and a paper calendar to schedule my jobs on. 
I can't help but think there has to be a more efficient (digital) way to do this.


----------



## Timberhill Painting (Mar 8, 2016)

I use Google Calendar. 

Allows multiple people to use the same calendar, shared calendar, have multiple tasks at the same time, as many notes as you want, you can set reminders.

Probably the best option. And it's free.

It also interfaces with some Word Press plugins, to allow online scheduling for people who use Word Press to run their website.


----------



## dougdstecklein (Mar 29, 2011)

Can google calendar be used on iOS?


----------



## dougdstecklein (Mar 29, 2011)

Nevermind, I downloaded the app. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Google calendar here as well


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Outlook works good for me


----------



## dougdstecklein (Mar 29, 2011)

I think I'm going to love google calendar. 
I have started entering all of our jobs into the app, including customer name, address, and phone number. 
With 'google drive' I can even include pictures of the proposals for quick reference. 
I can also set notifications to remind me to call the customer before we start. 
It will be nice to have all of this information at my fingertips whenever I need it. And my wife will be able to access it from her phone instead of calling me every time she needs to know where a customer is on the calendar.
One down side will be if we fall behind schedule. We will have to go into every event on the calendar to change the day.

Thanks for the recommendation!!


----------



## Timberhill Painting (Mar 8, 2016)

Of course, glad you're liking it!


----------



## thomesallen (Mar 24, 2016)

Acalendar works just fine if you want one. They all are good actually just download one and see if it's a good one that you can manage easily.


----------

